# 06 f350 srw vs dually front end hight?



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

I have both, our new dual rear wheel 06 F350 is a LOT lower in height than our other 06 f350 long bed.



Both are diesels, both 4x4, only difference is srw vs drw.

If i stand in front of both trucks

The Ford badge in the center of the grill is at my belt buckle on the dually and on our non dually, the badge is almost 3-4" above my belt. Why?

How much "inches" height difference is there between 5600lb springs up front vs the 6000s on my srw? Could that make up this much difference?

Im worried that my srw Boss plow mount is JUST at 15" when its supposed to be 15.5", the new dually will need the darn mount WAY up in the bumper, i know im gonna have to hack the heck out of it to get the mount to fit high enough :crying:

Anyone else plow with a dually?


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

How much lower do the 250/350s sit with 5600lb springs than 6000lb springs? Is that the difference or is there wheel/tire type diameter differences on the duallys that make the fronts lower?


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

What tire size is on the DRW?


The 5600lb springs will sit lower....by how much I don't know.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I have the same problem with our duallys. Just ordered a set of truxx lift kits for both of them. They level the trucks off.


----------



## weasel11 (Dec 4, 2008)

Ramairfreak98ss;668159 said:


> I have both, our new dual rear wheel 06 F350 is a LOT lower in height than our other 06 f350 long bed.
> 
> Both are diesels, both 4x4, only difference is srw vs drw.
> 
> ...


There is a leveling kit on the market. I put one on my 04 dually


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

There are lots of leveling kits on the market. Anywhere from 1-3" of additional height for the front.
One thing you need to be careful of on the 05-09 trucks is the caster setting once the leveling kit is installed. Some include alignment cams to give you more caster and get you back to stock specs or slightly more positve, the ones that don't will handle like ass as your caster gets too negative (close to zero or a negative degree).
I run the caster on my truck "out of spec" on the positive side to give me better handling. My truck handles night and day better than stock with all the upgrades I've done.


I still would upgrade the factory coils....IMO 5600lb coils are too light for a diesel with a plow. 
Around town empty I would bottom out my 6000lb coils. Without the plow there is 4730lbs on my front axle.......add my plow at 842lbs and 75-105 bracket on the truck and the 5600lb coils aren't sufficient, IMO.

The 6000lb coils are a minimum, but the 6500lb or 7000lb coils will be better suited for the task at hand. I run the 7000lb coils.
Another option is the load assist air bags that go inside the coils.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

DCSpecial;673468 said:


> There are lots of leveling kits on the market. Anywhere from 1-3" of additional height for the front.
> One thing you need to be careful of on the 05-09 trucks is the caster setting once the leveling kit is installed. Some include alignment cams to give you more caster and get you back to stock specs or slightly more positve, the ones that don't will handle like ass as your caster gets too negative (close to zero or a negative degree).
> I run the caster on my truck "out of spec" on the positive side to give me better handling. My truck handles night and day better than stock with all the upgrades I've done.
> 
> ...


What leveling kit would you recommend?


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;674943 said:


> What leveling kit would you recommend?


How high do you want to go?

For a 1": Icon Vehicle Dynamics 1" TEI spacer, bolts under the coil spring. I would also recommend using the alignment cams that come with their 2.5" leveling system. 
While you can still use your stock shocks, if you want an upgrade I would go with Bilstein shocks.

For a 2": BDS 2" spacer systems, also bolts under the coil spring. It includes the caster cams and 4 BDS 5500series shocks. Personally I would recommend substituting Bilstein 5100s instead of the BDS shocks. The BDS 5500s are a hydraulic shock, whereas the Bilstein 5100s are a nitrogen charged shock valved specifically for the Super Duty.

For both I would recommend the Icon Vehicle Dynamics adjustable trac bar to ensure that the front axle stays centered underneath the truck.

Also, I feel that the stock stabilizer is a POS and it's location is horrible as far as geometry with the stock drag link. If that stabilizer doesn't work properly it causes excessive feedback through the steering wheel. This was the case on my 07 F-350.
I threw mine the in the trash and went with the Icon Vehicle Dynamics dual stabilizer kit.

Upgrades to my truck are the following as far as suspension and steering:
Ford 7000lb coils (picked up 3/4" of height)
Icon adjustable trac bar
Icon dual steering stabilizer
Icon alignment cams
Bilstein 5100 series shocks front and rear.
Swapped out my F-350 blocks (approx 3 5/8" tall) for F-250 blocks (approx 2" tall) to lower the rear.
Air Lift load assist air bags for the rear.

Handles and drives night and day better than stock.

Still slightly nose down in the front, but with the air bags and the amount of towing and hauling I do it keeps it level with it loaded and the bags aired up.

I was debating installing load assist bags in the coils.....but since it only drops maybe an inch when I raise the blade I don't really need them.

If you were wondering I do sales and tech support on the side for a company who sells suspensions (hobby of mine turned into a way to make a little extra money) which is where I get the info from.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i wonder if we can tell em what company?..i think i know who it is..lol....they sell traction bars??.


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

We sell traction bars yes.....mainly One Up Offroad as of late as they work the best, IMO

Truck Toyz Performance out of McAllen, TX


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

WOW!!..totally not who i was thinking..lol


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm guessing you were thinking Farmboy?
I sell some stuff to him, BS with him from time to time.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

yeah...figured he had subbed his load ot to the forum guys..lol...don;t knwo how busy he got there in the new shop....

......i still have my bent bar he said was unbendable...lol..when he get's huge someday he will make me a new one..lol


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

heres my post on the ford forum... with pictures..

http://www.powerstroke.org/forum/6-...srw-vs-dually-front-end-hight.html#post936090


----------

